# Gold refinery in Georgia



## viperbob (Oct 3, 2016)

Looking for a gold refinery in the Atlanta area ... the two main ones I found online do not answer the phone. BMX Metals and NTR.. other ones are just jewelry shops

Anyone know where I can get some 24 k workshop waste refined? .. approx 2-3 oz. 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## jeneje (Oct 3, 2016)

Most major refineries will not deal with such small amounts. You might be better off too learn how to do it yourself or there are members here that will toll refine it for you. Just ask.

Ken


----------



## Paperdryer (Nov 3, 2016)

Any luck Bob?

Any chance this is near Atlanta?

I think I know someone who is looking for gold scrap/waste just north of Atlanta.


----------



## chilton1776 (Nov 17, 2016)

I live an hour south, what type of waste is this?


----------



## Palladium (Nov 17, 2016)

Bob was a one time visitor. I handled his account and problem for him. He probably won't be posting or replying to the thread.


----------



## Taiwo (Feb 20, 2017)

Please members should do good to reply post from co-members to make the house lucrative and dependable, if information is at the tip of your fingers please let it go to ypour fellow pals here, we are not competitors but pals, i am a Nigerian in the UK he is in Georgia
Thanks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 20, 2017)

Taiwo said:


> Please members should do good to reply post from co-members to make the house lucrative and dependable, if information is at the tip of your fingers please let it go to ypour fellow pals here, we are not competitors but pals, i am a Nigerian in the UK he is in Georgia
> Thanks


Taiwo, I don't understand the purpose of your post. The original poster asked his question. He got a few answers. In the last post before yours, a member explained that he had handled the original poster's needs and he probably wouldn't be back.

We all help other members whenever we can.

Dave


----------

